# Free VST Amps And Effects Plug-Ins?



## Werwolf999 (May 5, 2009)

Howdy,

Just got Cubase LE 4 and was wondering if anyone could recommend some good free VST amp and effects. I'd really like to find the best Marshall JCM 800, Celestion 30s and GK 12 100s and Tube Screamer sims.

I'm pretty new to Cubase, so if you choose to answer please keep it n00bish as I don't know my ass from my elbow with this yet.


----------



## thedonutman (May 5, 2009)

Tube screamer

Tube Screamer&#174;'s Secret - BTE Audio

(bottom of the page)

Nick Crow 7170 and 8505

7170 Lead Guitar Amp &#226;&#8364;&#381;(Nick Crow Lab)&#226;&#8364;&#381;

Sperimental Impulse pack (includes some ENGL cabs with V30s and a Framus)

Guitar Amp Modeling &bull; View topic - [LAST UPDATE] Official Sperimental Impulses Pack

Voxengo Boogex to load impulses into:

Voxengo - Boogex - Guitar amplifier plugin

There are loads more impulses floating around the internet, google is your friend 

(If you didn't know the order of insert effects goes TSS -> Amp Sim -> Boogex with impulses loaded)


----------



## Daggorath (May 5, 2009)

thedonutman said:


> Tube screamer
> 
> Tube Screamer®'s Secret - BTE Audio
> 
> ...



Great post, I'm currently running something similar to this. As good as some of the tones were i was getting out of the pod, this just feels and sounds more natural. Shame it's kinda limited, but I will be using each where applicable.


----------



## Coryd (May 5, 2009)

8505 Lead Guitar Amp â(Nick Crow Lab)â


----------



## Werwolf999 (May 5, 2009)

Thanks!

I'm looking for just a good rhythm tone atm, so this should suit me perfectly.


----------



## Dylan S (May 5, 2009)

I also recommend the Nick Crow stuff. He does amazing work, and he said that a Dual Rectifier and Krankenstein clip are on the way sometime soon too.

That 8505 sim sounds incredible.


----------



## Werwolf999 (May 6, 2009)

I'm going to be trying these out today once I get them sorted out.

Looks like those Cab sims have been removed. Anyone recommend any other's?


----------



## Santuzzo (May 8, 2009)

Wow, this is awesome, I didn't know there was so many amp simulation freewares!

Thanks for posting! I will definitely try those. I do have Pod Farm, Gear Box and Guitar Rig 3 already, but maybe some of these are a nice addition


----------



## Splees (May 9, 2009)

dontcrack.com has a lot of good stuff.


----------



## GUT-G (Dec 26, 2009)

I came across that Sperimental Impulse Pack whilst searching BareKnuckle Pickups and Amplitube Metal in google. 

Lots of people raving about it but I downloaded it and it was just wav files 

I don't understand it wasnt an amp sim from the d/l, anyone able to explain?


----------



## Winspear (Dec 26, 2009)

GUT-G said:


> I came across that Sperimental Impulse Pack whilst searching BareKnuckle Pickups and Amplitube Metal in google.
> 
> Lots of people raving about it but I downloaded it and it was just wav files
> 
> I don't understand it wasnt an amp sim from the d/l, anyone able to explain?



It's an IMPULSE pack - which is just WAV files. This is not an amp sim.

You need an Impulse response to 'read' them. Basically they are recorded templates to show how a sound is affected by whatever they are trying to simulate. See this thread;
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/79670-the-impulse-faq-tutorial-thread.html


----------



## GUT-G (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for clearing that up man!  Please forgive my ignorance but this kinda stuff goes way over my head. I will read the thread to try and understand.


----------



## Winspear (Dec 26, 2009)

That's cool, I was clueless about them too until a few weeks back


----------



## Mattayus (Dec 26, 2009)

Get this pack and use the Solo C v2 head. Insane amounts of win are heading your way.


----------



## Winspear (Dec 26, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> Get this pack and use the Solo C v2 head. Insane amounts of win are heading your way.



These look interesting, thanks


----------



## Variant (Dec 26, 2009)

Fish Fillets

Great free inserts.


----------

